# River's 2nd Season.



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Over the last couple of days we have noticed a 'change' in the Hobbs House Hold..........

Our little girl River (18mths), today officially started her second season!!!

Our intact male Brook follows her every step about the house :-\
And is her new 'Shadow'

Just wondering if anybody else has this scenario in their house setup???

If so how do you handle it??? 

The way we get around it is I end up taking him to work with me for the majority of the cycle and for the most intense part of it we send him off to his breeders kennel for that week!! ( we call it 'boooooot Camp!!!!!)

Your comments please......

Hobbsy 8)


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Rudy would recommend "barbed wire panties"...


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Yeh been thinking along those lines Doug.........

Or shuttering some concrete around her cage!!!!!!

Brook's just doing what comes natural to him but, boy you don't dare turn your back on him!!!!

It's single walks for Brook at the moment, River is suspended to the back garden alone!!!

If I'm honest it's a bit of a logistical nightmare  :-\

Plus we have a 'Stroppy' teenage girl (daughter) in the house too boot!!!!! :'(
(Help me!!!)

Next year I think we may breed River, don't know if it will be with Brook at this stage, so it's a small price to pay we think at the moment.., 

Hobbsy


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Any time I've had a multiple dog household, they've all been of the same gender, so I've never had to deal with that scenario. It sounds to me like you are handling it very well, though!! Poor Brook has probably been a little frustrated. Wishing you continued good luck... Hang in there, you're doing fine! ;D ;D ;D

_P.s. What does "Stroppy" mean?_


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Sorry Mswhipple,

Stroppy in English tends to mean..... 

Rude, Angry, and mostly UNPLEASANT!!!!!!!

In that order, I think it's a 14year old girl thing....., 

Hobbsy


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Okay, I get it now. Good luck with that, too!!


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

ThankYou!!


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

Hey Hobbsy, 

That must be so difficult! Even just with Elza was a nightmare although not having a garden makes things a bit more complicated. Sure thing you can't turn your back on them. Flynnandlunasmom's vizslas mated even though Flynn has been neutered, she only turned her back on them for a sec....  I know that doesn't stop the instincts... 
With an intact male that must be tough! I wouldn't leave them alone even now at the beginning. Lucky for you he can go to boot camp!


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Hey Adrino,

We call it 'Boot Camp' but they really spoil him there.

His Mum(Candy)lives there and his 'Huge' Uncle called Rudy still run the place!!!

The last time he went there, the girls who look after the kennel side used to let him come and sit with them during their lunch breaks, such a charmer!!!!

So much for 'Boot Camp'!!!

Don't get me wrong River is not so innocent in all this, she does 'Flirt' big time with him......
Quite the 'Hussy' posturing and standing temptingly in front of him!!!
Might try and get it on vid to show you all what we are going through!!!!  

Hobbsy


----------

